# [SOLVED] IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have moved some files form my old XP machine to my new Windows 8 machine. While transferring a file, windows 8 has detected a malware which was quarantined immediately. 

The problem now, is I can no longer attach files or upload files. So if I want to upload and image here or send an email from my email account I can no longer do that. IE 10 will crash. 

What can I do? Will appreciate your help.

Btw I have already removed the malware from the quarantine.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

The detected malware is: Backdoorerl/Small.C


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

Why don't you just try another browser? I haven't used IE in over two years. Try Google Chrome/Mozilla Firefox, they are both very user friendly. Google Chrome is also very, very lightweight. I don't know much about IE at all so I can't really help you there, but maybe I could suggest un-installing and re-installing the program. But that "Backdoorerl/Small.C" is a severe trojan, it shouldn't affect you being able to upload anything with IE but this could really damage your system. 

*I've looked up the description of this:*

*Description:* Backdoor:Win32/Small.Z is a trojan that allows backdoor access and control to the affected computer, and interferes with the proper functioning of the svchost.exe process on a Windows system.

Via MicroSoft

I would attempt to remove this if I was you asap, what security software are you using? Run a scan immediately and see if it detects it, if it does, remove it, otherwise if you don't have a up to date software try Malwarebytes. It's a great program and always works for me when I have a issue. Let me know what happens. If you want a trusted download link I added a link to the text "Malwarebytes".


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

The program has already been removed by windows defender. Lucky I was not online when my Windows 8 god infected. After it was quarantined, I had it removed from the quarantine for good. 

I used Google Chrome with my windows XP machine. My IE. 10 was working fine until today. 

I assume that now this malware has been remove the system should be working fine. I could be wrong though. Is there a way to restore the system to the point where it was working well?


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*



Acer2000 said:


> The program has already been removed by windows defender. Lucky I was not online when my Windows 8 god infected. After it was quarantined, I had it removed from the quarantine for good.
> 
> I used Google Chrome with my windows XP machine. My IE. 10 was working fine until today.
> 
> I assume that now this malware has been remove the system should be working fine. I could be wrong though. Is there a way to restore the system to the point where it was working well?


Of coarse you can! Just follow this tutorial and you should be on your way, make sure you don't restore a point where you had the virus/trojan. 

Tutorial: Windows 8 System Restore Guide


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

I tried the System restore and it did not bring the desired result. It just wasted my time.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

So Google Chrome or an alternative browser is the only solution?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*

I can attach files when I launch IE 10 from the windows 8 Start and not when I go to launch it from my desktop. Quite weird this browser:frown: huh


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: IE 10 crashes when trying to upload a file*



Acer2000 said:


> I can attach files when I launch IE 10 from the windows 8 Start and not when I go to launch it from my desktop. Quite weird this browser:frown: huh


Well I am glad you can fix it that way, it's very odd, why don't you go directly to your start menu and create a new shortcut to your desktop and see if that work's. Otherwise just stick to that since it work's for some odd reason...that's so odd.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

It is very odd indeed. I cannot create a shortcut to the Desktop. I tried.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Browse to *C:\Program Files(x86)\Internet Explorer*. Right click* Iexplorer.exe* and choose *Send To... Desktop (make shortcut) *


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow... thank you so much... this fantastic... it worked :thumb:

:spinning:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am curious: Is this like a another version of IE?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*C:\Program Fiies(x86)\Internet Explorer *is the *32 bit* version of IE which is the same version everyone uses. then there is another IE under *C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer *which is the *64 bit* version of IE.
All other IE icons you see are just shortcuts that lead back to either one of these. It just sounds like your Desktop shortcut for IE got corrupted, by replacing the shortcut, it works.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you very much indeed for this very good and clear explanation. :thumb:


----------

